# TPI think I'll get a match?



## MNMary (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm trying to match up my confirmed week with a week Feb. 2011 and haven't heard anything yet.  I prefer BI but have expanded search to Maui and Kauai.  Do a lot of people deposit in Dec or Jan. for Feb?


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 15, 2010)

It is still possible to get a match, as we do get last minute deposits.  Please email me your account information and I will take a look at your request.  My email is marcies@tradingplaces.com

Thanks.


----------



## MNMary (Nov 18, 2010)

Got my trade!  Thanks Nick and Marcie--luv TPI.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 19, 2010)

MNMary said:


> ... I prefer BI but have expanded search to Maui and Kauai. ..:


What is BI?


----------



## SherryS (Nov 19, 2010)

It's Big Island, I think.......


----------



## TPIRep (Nov 19, 2010)

I am glad we could help!  Have a wonderful vacation!


----------

